# 1957 Browning a5 stuck pin



## Limbbaconeer (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey guys,  First time on this section.  My father in law passed away a awhile back, but I have his older Brownin a5.  Its well used, but I took it dove hunting opening day, and shot 75 rounds without a hitch.  From looking at the gunk in the receiver, I'm not sure it has been taken apart in years.  Anyway, I've taken it apart, but I can't seem to get the pin out of the bolt.  I know you use a 3/32" punch to tap the pin out.  Its to the point I'm worried I am going to damage something.  I've been spraying penetrating oil on it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 7, 2017)

Not expert on that model but sometimes pins have a shoulder and only travel one direction [most common on pistols.]  If it is a roll pin [hollow] then it goes either way.

Have you tried from both ends?

Try putting the entire bolt into a tall, slim glass jar and fill with penetrating oil until the pin is submerged.  Let it soak for a couple days.  I save a couple jars like this just for bolts !!  Also handy for degunking firing pin channels with acetone etc. without need for disassembly.

Worst case you have to buy a $2 jar of capers, olives, or something else in the gourmet aisle just to get the jar


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 7, 2017)

Some great videos on YouTube


----------

